# Jargonlet's layout build thread



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I had asked a couple of questions in the structures forum about what colors to paint some of my buildings. It eventually turned into a layout build thread. Since that is in the wrong forum I thought that I should start a new one in this forum. Here is the link to the old thread:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13077


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have finished putting lighting in all of my buildings accept for the farmhouse and have just about completed the transfer station. All of my buildings have interiors in them and here is the final one I completed:


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

They look just fine dude I see nothing wrong keep us posted.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I spent the last few evenings finishing the interiors, installing fiber optic lighting, glued down the buildings, finished the side walks and I even made a few trees.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I used the white rectangles to show the size of the parking spots for spacing for the park that I am building (the big green thing) in the middle of the parking lot and buildings.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks really nice.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I was too busy with work today to get any progress done on the layout but these showed up in the post today and they looked so good I just had to post them. Centralia Shops 13 Bedroom Double Sleeper:


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice layout


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

I really like the lights man buildings look great.


----------

